# Males and Breeding



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

So, I heard a person at the vet one time say something about how their 8 month old male had gotten their two year old female pregnant. How young can a male be and still get a female pregnant?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

About 7 months.

They are sexually mature at 6 months of age but their sperm count may be low and some registries have a minimum breeding age requirement of 7-8 months.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, Sunflowers.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

"Bethany" - have you participated on this board under a different username? knwilk44?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

6 months old is when a male can start mating with females


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Five months is the first big testosterone surge - I would be watchful of intact males around unspayed females at that point easily. 

In fact, call me cautious, smart, paranoid, or whatever, but if I had a young male pup around unspayed females in season, I would separate. 

I know people on this board have dogs that are well behaved or don't show interest, but I have 2 male mixes here who were hyper aware of females, their urine, etc, from a very young age and I am sure if they were around a female in heat, a breeding would have occurred - whether or not their sperm was ready prior to 5 months, I don't know, but they were ready to roll.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm with Jean. The rescue I foster for knows not to send me any females older than 10 weeks or so, unless they are spayed. Being a rescue, the females often get spayed at 4-6 months so thus far, I've only had one female foster and she was 6-7 months when I got her. Better safe than sorry!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A Norwegian Forest cat breeder I spoke with some yrs ago said that sexual behavior presents earlier when intact animals are raised together. Given this, anyone with an intact male & an intact female should err on the side of extreme caution & not assume they're too young or not interested.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> "Bethany" - have you participated on this board under a different username? knwilk44?


Are you the same person?


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Are you the same person?


No I'm not and the fact that my identity would even be questioned IMO speaks volumes in of itself about this board. I'm really disappointed.


----------

